# SỬA MÁY LẠNH QUẬN BÌNH THẠNH



## thuhuong230718 (24 Tháng năm 2021)

SỬA MÁY LẠNH QUẬN BÌNH THẠNH

- Sửa máy lạnh quận bình thạnh là một trong những dịch vụ chuyên nghiệp tại trung tâm điện lạnh Quang Anh. Với đội ngũ nhân viên tay nghề cao, thân thiện và có trách nhiệm trong công việc, nhận được rất nhiều sự quan tâm cũng như đánh giá cao từ phía khách hàng. 

- Cuộc sống ngày càng hiện đại thì nhu cầu sử dụng các thiết bị gia dụng tiên tiến sẽ càng được ưa chuộng hơn. Đặc biệt là nhu cầu sử dụng máy làm lạnh tại các doanh nghiệp, khu công nghiệp, nhà trường hay hộ gia đình.

- Song song với việc sử dụng máy lạnh chính là việc bảo hành, bảo dưỡng và sửa chữa máy lạnh tại bình thạnh khi có các sự cố các hư hỏng hay xảy ra.


*Dịch vụ sửa máy lạnh bình thạnh giá rẻ, uy tín ra đời là điều bức thiết để đáp ứng người tiêu dùng hiện nay.*

- Với đội ngũ nhân viên đông đảo, được công ty sắp xếp hoạt động khu vực, do đó, khi máy lạnh gặp lỗi mà cần được sửa nhanh, người dùng có thể liên hệ về ngay công ty để được hỗ trợ kịp thời. Chúng tôi nhận bảo hành sua may lanh binh thanh, sua chua may lanh binh thanh bị hư hỏng nhanh cho khách hàng tại các tuyến đường sau của quận Bình Thạnh

>> Sửa chữa máy lạnh hỗ trợ nhanh cho tất cả khách hàng đường Phạm Văn Đồng, đường Bùi Đình Túy

>> Sửa điều hòa, máy lạnh các hộ gia đình, công ty, nhà hàng, khách sạn đường Phan Đăng Lưu, Phan Văn Trị

>> Nhận sửa máy lạnh nhanh chóng đường Xô Viết Nghệ Tĩnh, Phan Xích Long, Vũ Tùng

>> Sửa máy lạnh, điều hòa hỗ trợ nhanh cho khách hàng ở khu vực đường Bạch Đằng, Nguyễn Hữu Cảnh

>> Sửa máy lạnh công ty, khách sạn, nhà nghỉ, hộ gia đình ở khu vực đường Nơ Trang Long, Đinh Bộ Lĩnh,

>> Bảo trì máy lạnh bình thạnh khách hàng ở khu vực Ngô Tất Tố, Nguyễn An Ninh, đường Trường Sa,

>> Sửa máy lạnh cho khách hàng ở khu vực đường Điện Biên Phủ, Lê Quang Định, Chu Văn An, khu Thanh Đa

>> Bảo trì, sửa chữa điều hòa máy lạnh nhanh tại đường Quốc Lộ 13, Phan Xích Long, Ngô Đức Kế

>> Sửa máy lạnh hỗ trợ nhanh tại khu vực đường Nguyễn Thượng Hiền, Ung Văn Khiêm, Nguyễn Khuyến

>> Sửa máy lạnh tại nhà bình thạnh đường Nguyễn Văn Đậu, Ngô Nhân Tịnh,..

....>> Và sửa chữa máy lạnh tại bình thạnh bảo trì máy lạnh tận nhà cho khách hàng ở hầu hết ngách, ngõ, hẻm, con đường… tại khu vực quận Bình Thạnh

* Nhận sửa điều hòa tất cả các nhãn hiệu nhà sản xuất như:*

Chúng tôi, nhận bảo hành, sửa máy lạnh quận bình thạnh, thay thế linh kiện chính hãng các dòng máy lạnh sau: máy lạnh Panasonic, Sanyo, Sharp, Daikin, Lg, máy lạnh Mitsubishi Electric, Samsung, Reetech, Carrier, máy lạnh điều hòa hiệu Trane, Kenda, Midea, Aikini, Nagakawa, máy lạnh Sumikura, máy lạnh Ascent, Toshiba, Hitachi,…và nhiều hãng thương hiệu khác.


Dấu hiệu máy lạnh cần sự can thiệp của dịch vụ sửa máy lạnh bình thạnh, dịch vụ sửa chữa máy lạnh quận bình thạnh:

++ Mở máy lạnh lên nhưng máy không hoạt động

++ Máy lạnh, điều hòa chạy, hoạt động cho ra hơi lạnh yếu, hoặc không lạnh nhưng quạt vẫn chạy đều

++ Máy lạnh, điều hòa chạy kêu to, kêu ù ù, rì rì,..

++ Điều hòa, máy lạnh bị chảy nước, đọng sương tuyết ở cục dàn lạnh.

++ Cục dàn nóng chạy có tiếng kêu to,…và còn nhiều dấu hiệu lỗi khác.

*Nếu như, điều hòa, máy lạnh của bạn tại nhà đang gặp những dấu hiệu trên, chứng tỏ là nó đang có dấu hiệu xấu đi, vì vậy, nếu như lúc này, máy lạnh, điều hòa không được bảo dưỡng kịp thời thì máy sẽ bị nặng hơn, từ đó sẽ phát sinh chi phí sửa chữa khá là cao.*

Dịch vụ sửa máy lạnh bình thạnh, dịch vụ sửa chữa máy lạnh quận bình thạnh

Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp dich vu sua may lanh binh thanh, dich vu sua chua may lanh tai binh thanh tại nhà ở tất cả các khu vực thuộc Quận Bình Thạnh. Chuyên sua may lanh binh thanh, sua chua may lanh binh thanh có mặt sau 30′

_Xem thêm: Dịch vụ tận nhà các quận nội thành TPHCM_

Sửa máy lạnh tại Quận 1

Sửa máy lạnh tại Quận 6

Sửa máy lạnh tại Quận 12

*Tự tin cam kết dịch vụ*


* Tiếp nhận thông tin nhanh chóng
* Mỗi quận đều có đội ngũ kỹ thuật viên hỗ trợ tận nhà nhanh chóng
* Kỹ thuật viên cao tay nghề, chuẩn đoán chính xác nguyên nhân hư hỏng
* Báo giá theo khung giá quy định của công ty
* Sử dụng các linh kiện chính hãng để thay thế
* Chế độ bảo hành dài hạn
* Chăm sóc khách hàng chu đáo
* Đội ngũ nhân viên công ty luôn sẵn sàng đón tiếp khách hàng
* Sửa chữa máy lạnh không lạnh
* Tháo lắp di dời máy lạnh, nhận thi công đường ống đồng
* Sửa máy lạnh kêu to
* Kiểm tra xì trên máy lạnh, khắc phục triệt để các dấu hiệu xì thường gặp
* Nạp gas máy lạnh (Gas ấn độ)
* Sửa các lỗi quạt dàn nóng, quạt dàn lạnh không quay
* Khắc phục máy lạnh bị chảy nước
* Sửa dứt điễm các hư hỏng phức tạp sau
_Từ khóa: sua may lanh binh thanh, sua chua may lanh binh thanh, dich vu sua may lanh binh thanh, dich vu sua chua may lanh tai binh thanh_

*TRUNG TÂM SỬA CHỮA ĐIỆN LẠNH QUANG ANH

                          HOTLINE:  0932 790 115*

Địa chỉ : 81 Nguyễn Ảnh Thủ, P.Trung Mỹ Tây, Q.12, Hồ Chí Minh

Chi Nhánh 1: Đường M1, Bình Hưng Hòa, Quận Bình Tân, Hồ Chí Minh

Chi Nhánh 2: 55 Lê Lợi, Phường 10, Quận Gò Vấp, Hồ Chí Minh

Chi Nhánh 3: F6, Quách Điêu, Vĩnh Lộc A, Huyện Bình Chánh, Hồ Chí Minh

Chi Nhánh 4: 81/3 ấp Vạn Hạnh, Xã Trung Chánh,Huyện Hóc Môn, Hồ Chí Minh

Chi nhánh 5 : 900 Âu cơ, P.Tân Sơn Nhì, Q. Tân Phú, HCM

Chi nhánh 6 : 14 Ấp Bắc, Phường 14,Q.Tân Bình, HCM

Chi nhánh 7 : 78 Nguyễn văn Đậu, Phường 6, Bình Thạnh, HCM

Chi nhánh 8: 99/5 Hai Bà Trưng, P.Đa Cao, Q.1, TP.HCM

Chi nhánh 9 : 205 Lý Thái Tổ, P.9, Q.10, Hồ Chí Minh

Chi nhánh 10 : 200 Hùng Vương, P.6, Q.6, Hồ Chí Minh

Email : dichvudienlanhqa@gmail.com


----------

